# Dog food suggestions?



## CocosMommy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello! I thinking of putting Coco on "Go salmon" as she has some skin problems... Any suggestions will be much appreciated!


----------



## CocosMommy (Jun 29, 2013)

View attachment 29161



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out dogfoodadvisor.com it is a great site that gives all types of dog foods a star rating. If your girl is having skin issues, definitely look for a grain free food, preferably one with limited ingredients. My recommendation would be raw, and there are lots of pre-made raw options available. Ziwi Peak (air dried raw) is popular with members, and Fromm, Acana and Orijen are popular kibble choices.


----------



## CocosMommy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey wicked pixie! 

Thanks for the response! Yes i know this website well  its odd... It seems like acana is what makes her skin dry  and she was on Go brand before an was doing okay... I was thinking the Pacifica by Acana? But i was unsure as i would like to limit it to just one ingredient and i found "Go" salmon flavour


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I think Petcurean is a great company with good food. From their formulas I would go for the Go Fit and Free. I have heard great reviews on it  If you are only having a dry skin issue and not allergies you can add some salmon oil or coconut oil to the food. I have also heard good things about the Salmon formula for allergy dogs - sometimes grain free is not the best option for every dog, it's whatever works best for your pup - that was the case with some of my dogs, they did much better with things like quinoa, rice or millet instead of potato which many grain free foods are unfortunately loaded with. Here's some LID foods I have tried in the past:
Canine Caviar - I feed this and my pups do great
Nature's Variety Instinct
Nutrisource
Earthborn
Nutrisca
Ziwipeak


----------



## CocosMommy (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks!!

Shes dry and itchy and allergic to chicken... Ive had her on go before but went back to try the acana duck and pear and it looks likes its happening again...thanks!! I will try the Go salmon as i would like to keep her on a single protein source 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

CocosMommy said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Shes dry and itchy and allergic to chicken... Ive had her on go before but went back to try the acana duck and pear and it looks likes its happening again...thanks!! I will try the Go salmon as i would like to keep her on a single protein source
> 
> ...


I would try the Go Salmon and add salmon oil (since dry food doesn't hold the whole nutrition of their protein) or even coconut oil to help with her dry skin. 

We have been having the same issue with Venus. We actually had to change her food every few months or she would start having odd reactions. Her skin has been flaky and itchy and pink off and on for years. We recently tried By Nature (grain free) and I've never seen her look so great! Her skin is clear, no flakes. And her fur is as soft as when she was a puppy. Sometimes there is just that -one- food that really clicks with a dog


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just posted to Susan's question about coconut oil! My golden had a problem with flaky skin, hot spots and scratching. I switched from Wellness Core original formula to Wellness Core ocean or fish, and in 2-3 months. . . No more problems! So, Pacifica should be good!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Deuce is now 7 and he began showing allergies at 1.5yrs. It took me forever to figure out what he does best on. Most allergies are environmental/seasonal only a small % is food. Deuce has both an the food allergies were making his seasonal ones worse. I finally did allergy testing and found out all the things I thought he was allergic to e actually wasn't. For hot spots, licking, ear infections I would stay away from any foods that contain potatoes or is high in grains as that creates more yeast. The less ingredients the better as well. It's why I think my pup does so well on Canine Caviar, it's very basic no veggies or fruit. Good Luck, it takes a while to find what works  I think I tried everything out there lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby had similar problems. I switched him to grain free Fromm and his issues went away (he had tummy issues too though). 

I too would suggest salmon and/or coconut oil. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CocosMommy (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Coco gets fed coconut oil every day as well! Also she gets it topical as well!

I would like to try acana pacifica but theres more than just salmon? As for grain free it seems she cant handle that much protein and it seems she needs the oats or rice! 

Thank you everyone! All responses, opinions and advise is much appreciated! Sharing your personal experiences are very helpful to me! . 

View attachment 29329

View attachment 29337



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Dumb ? from new dog owner. Do you feed the coconut oil or massage it on skin? (If feed, how much?)


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Another ? Mickey coughs a couple times after finishing a meal then he kind of does a tiny burp. Is this a normal dog thing or possible allergy or other problem. (He has been on Vet's Choice Health Extension small bites for about 2 weeks, can see real improvement in dry skin and coat is getting shiny.)


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Both of mine get Fromm and ziwipeak. My pug was over weight and this food has helped her to loose the healthy way and I get comments all the time about her and Ike's fur being so pretty.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

One more question. What is the reason you feed Fromm and ZP instead of all one kind? Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I just like to give them a variety, and Ziwipeak is the closest to raw that I will go. I tried many food on my pug, she is 5 years older then Ike, she started to have mild seizures, since she has been on these foods, without grain, she only has maybe 3 a year. The Fromms is the Game bird formula.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

I give mine presidents choice nutrition first from extra foods. It doesn't have any by-products in it. All my babies love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

I switched Emmy to fromm grain free surf and turf. She loves from also. But she doesn't like ziwipeak.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

